# School places in Year 10 /11



## Jazz227 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi All,
My husband has just accepted a new post in Dubai, which will commence Jan 2013. My main concern is schooling for our kids. We have a son of 10, currently in UK Yr 6 and a daughter of 14, UK Yr 10. I've contacted 4 or 5 schools looking for places but with no luck! I'm not too concerned about my son as I'm sure we'll get him in somewhere, even if we have to wait til Sept 2013, but has anyone moved their children during school year 10? (start of 2 year GCSE course)
Thanks for any help/advice anyone can offer!


----------



## murraya2 (May 22, 2012)

Hi there,

We moved here in oct and my son (15) was in year 11 as we moved but has had to repeat year 10 as some of the exam boards didn't quite match, we tried Regent International, Gems Wellington and Dubai British School, our son picked Dubai British after having a visit in sept before we moved. Hope this was of some help and your move goes well


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes we did!


I also work at a school. There are always places coming free but it does depend on who/how many are on the waiting lists. You need to go through a thorough process of school identification. Which courses is he on and match it to the curriculums and exam options for each school. Then once decided on a school you have to be persistent. 

Once you reach 5 posts I'm happy to PM with you.

Good luck. 

L


----------



## Jazz227 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi,

Thank you both for your replies. I had emailed the schools with the courses she was doing and the exam board (AQA) but the only one who has agreed to see us is The Wellington International! We are going over on Sat 5th to visit the school and for both kids to do some tests!! As you can imagine they are well happy - they thought it was a holiday! Hopefully my daughter will be able to join year 10 in April and if necessary have extra tuition to bring her in to line with the modules they are studying?? I have a contact at the school who has informed me that there are spaces in both year 6 and 10 so I hope all goes well on our visit! By the way the school was more than willing to accept our 500 AED application fee!
Will let you know how we got on on our return.
Thanks again!
p.s. now to get back to worrying about how our dog will get on over there!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

You need to write three more posts? What subjects does your yr 10 follow!


----------



## Jazz227 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi,
Back from our short visit now! Think we have got the school sorted - after a bit of intervention from our re-location company!
Will do another couple of posts so I can PM


----------



## Jazz227 (Dec 16, 2012)

A visit to Wellington International School had been arranged from UK and we were expecting kids to take admission test. When we arrived at school we were told that our file was being processed and no spaces were available in either year anyway! We then went to the Dubai British School who informed us that my daughter would definitely have to re-do year 10 starting Sept 13 but they could offer places to both kids dependent on admission tests. (Three hours of tests and talks to year heads!!) The company dealing with our re-location got involved and contacted GEMs direct re WIS. We were then invited back to WIS and told that our daughter could join yr 10 in April with one subject change!! And hopefully a place would be available for our son in April in yr 6!! Kids have to take the admission tests over here now, and hopefully if they pass a definite place will be offered!! Sorry if a bit long winded!!


----------



## murraya2 (May 22, 2012)

Jazz227 said:


> Hi,
> Back from our short visit now! Think we have got the school sorted - after a bit of intervention from our re-location company!
> Will do another couple of posts so I can PM


Hope all went ok and you enjoyed your visit to Dubai  x


----------



## Jazz227 (Dec 16, 2012)

Daughter currrently doing English, Maths, Philosophy, Double Science, Geography, History, Spanish, Business Studies and Performing Arts. She'll have to drop Philosophy and possibly change from History to Media Studies.


----------



## Jazz227 (Dec 16, 2012)

Loved it there - although a bit colder than we expected!! Son was begging me to buy him a coat whilst watching the fountain on Friday night! Mind you he did look like your typical tourist - 3/4 length shorts, t-shirt and flip-flops!! x


----------



## murraya2 (May 22, 2012)

Jazz227 said:


> Loved it there - although a bit colder than we expected!! Son was begging me to buy him a coat whilst watching the fountain on Friday night! Mind you he did look like your typical tourist - 3/4 length shorts, t-shirt and flip-flops!! x


It is a little cool at the moment especially in the evening but lovely in the day to relax or sight-see, have you found anywhere to live ? x


----------



## Jazz227 (Dec 16, 2012)

Can't believe I moaned about the weather - it's snowing here at mo and freezing!! 
Not sure where to live!! Had heard great reports about Arabian Ranches but the two properties we were shown there looked really run down and tired, so think that put us off a bit! Kids loved Victory Heights but think they were swayed by the fabulous show home we viewed!! We were only over for 6 days and were driven around by a re-location company so found it hard to get our bearings as we were going from one area to another visiting schools in between! Don't understand though when people say that AR is miles from anywhere?? My husband moves into a serviced appt near the Marina in Feb and will have his own car so he'll be able to get a better feel for areas then. I'll probably go over in March without kids for a better look round. Would love to hear your views on areas?? (Think our budget is about Dh 350,000 p.a.) x


----------



## murraya2 (May 22, 2012)

Jazz227 said:


> Can't believe I moaned about the weather - it's snowing here at mo and freezing!!
> Not sure where to live!! Had heard great reports about Arabian Ranches but the two properties we were shown there looked really run down and tired, so think that put us off a bit! Kids loved Victory Heights but think they were swayed by the fabulous show home we viewed!! We were only over for 6 days and were driven around by a re-location company so found it hard to get our bearings as we were going from one area to another visiting schools in between! Don't understand though when people say that AR is miles from anywhere?? My husband moves into a serviced appt near the Marina in Feb and will have his own car so he'll be able to get a better feel for areas then. I'll probably go over in March without kids for a better look round. Would love to hear your views on areas?? (Think our budget is about Dh 350,000 p.a.) x


I miss the cold weather but waking up every morning and the sun starts to shine makes up for not being at home (uk), yeah once you get your car then your husband will get a feel of the place, my husband came out for 7 weeks before hand and that made a great difference as he has started to get his bearings for when my son and I followed.

Wow, that budget should get you something very nice indeed, we only have less than half of that and have moved into a villa on Jumeriah Village Triangle, it's only 10 mins from my sons school ( Dubai British ), they are only 2 bed but plenty for us 3 and there is a maids room if needed when visitors arrive.

The meadows seem quite nice villas also been told Emirates hills is fab too, too expensive for us ( unfortunately ), the greens are very nice large villas as have friends who rent there.

Don't have much more info sorry as only been here since Oct ourselves but this forum is very good as is Expat.woman where you can get a lot of info on areas to live, schools, what to do, where to go etc so hope this helps.  x


----------



## Jazz227 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for your input! Will keep you posted on any decisions we make! x
p.s. How is your son liking school etc??


----------



## murraya2 (May 22, 2012)

Jazz227 said:


> Thanks for your input! Will keep you posted on any decisions we make! x
> p.s. How is your son liking school etc??


He has had to repeat year 10 as subjects didn't match but he has settled in really well, which helped us a hell of a lot as he was happy, once your husband arrives if he wants to meet up with my husband for a beer and a chat then he is more than welcome and I can send you our email address, hope all goes smoothly  x


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

getting one child in is the key.
Once one is in, the other gets 'sibling priority' and jumps to the front of the queue. Might still be a queue, but you get to the front!
Worked for me!


----------

